# Mullet



## STOMPDANCE (Feb 4, 2014)

New guy here. "Hello to all. Just wondering if anyone knows where a guy can catch a few mullet off a bridge around here. Maybe it's to cold right now. Not so sure about that.. I got this new cast net and want to give it a try!


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, your best bet to catch mullet this time of year is to try the bridges over the backs of bayous on the coldest mornings, the colder the better. The cold makes them move slow and they are easy pickings. The bridge over Bayou Grande on Old Gulf Beach Hwy, the Cervantes bridge or the 9th Ave bridge over Bayou Texar are also good places to look. Good luck and post your results.


----------



## STOMPDANCE (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you good Sir. I copied your reply and planning on fishing everyplace you mentioned... hope I can catch some tasty slow pokes :thumbsup:


----------



## HOOPER (Dec 19, 2011)

*Floridatown*

If you live in pace, you should check out the park area in floridatown. You may also find what you seek near the creek that flows into that area. The creek is at the culdesac in andrew jackson estates. (also near the park) great place to wade or search from the dock.


----------



## STOMPDANCE (Feb 4, 2014)

Yea. Lived here in Pace, most of my life but was born in P'cola. Hey tonight it's going to be close to freezing...so tomorrow might be a good day to try Floridatown. Have not caught much of anything there last ten trips off that little pier. Muddy muddy. It use to be a nice place but really not much in their now days. Maybe Air Products Chemicals. I see orange suds along the shore most everytime I go to floridatown. But, going to stop by their as I plan to try a few spots tomorrow. Hey, great to here from you!


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Orange Suds?*



STOMPDANCE said:


> Yea. Lived here in Pace, most of my life but was born in P'cola. Hey tonight it's going to be close to freezing...so tomorrow might be a good day to try Floridatown. Have not caught much of anything there last ten trips off that little pier. Muddy muddy. It use to be a nice place but really not much in their now days. Maybe Air Products Chemicals. I see orange suds along the shore most everytime I go to floridatown. But, going to stop by their as I plan to try a few spots tomorrow. Hey, great to here from you!


 
Not to tell my age but I was around when the Andrew Jackson was a teen hangout. Different days. Last mullet I caught in Floridatown early 1970's. You could blind throw and feed the neighorhood with one cast. Only problem was the red sores they had on their heads. Haven't been back. I prefer the gulf mullet with green backs and no mud.


----------



## STOMPDANCE (Feb 4, 2014)

*mullet*

Different days indeed brother! "How I miss morality" Went fishing their this weekend, plus a few other spots. Nothing! No one I talked to had caught anything. I think middle of March things will pickup.


----------

